# What should the parasite drain be on a 93 Maxima GXE?



## OnTheRoad (Dec 19, 2005)

What should be the mA drain on a 93 Maxima GXE? I'm getting 150 mA from the "electron bat" and 6mA with that fuse pulled. I've not left my car parked from more than 3 days, so don't know want to find it dead if left at the airport for a couple of weeks

100AH / 0.150 A x 30% = 8.3 days before showing a hard start.

OnTheRoad.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd say 150mA is a bit high, but still nothing I'd be really worried about.
I don't see any specifics listed in the service manual on it, but I didn't look all that much.
go to www.phatg20.net and download the manual for a '94. same stuff. you can poke through that and hopefully find what you need.
goo dluck!


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 19, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> I'd say 150mA is a bit high, but still nothing I'd be really worried about.
> I don't see any specifics listed in the service manual on it, but I didn't look all that much.
> go to www.phatg20.net and download the manual for a '94. same stuff. you can poke through that and hopefully find what you need.
> goo dluck!


Couldn't find a Maxima specific diagram, but did find a store that repairs MBZ antenna, but not Nissian antenna units. He said the Maxima uses an antenna Relay that likely to be bad. Anybody know where that relay is?

OnTheRoad


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*power antenna*



OnTheRoad said:


> Couldn't find a Maxima specific diagram, but did find a store that repairs MBZ antenna, but not Nissian antenna units. He said the Maxima uses an antenna Relay that likely to be bad. Anybody know where that relay is?
> 
> OnTheRoad


http://www.4dsc.com/articles/exterior/power_antenna/power_antenna.shtml

this is a good article


----------



## OnTheRoad (Dec 19, 2005)

Looks like the large drain was caused by the alarm system. Being off, but one closed contact (the hood). Electron bat controls the alarm, courtesty light and timer (1A when door is open), radio.

Where is the traditional relay or electronic relay on the automatic antenna?

Thanks for the info.
David


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

antenna relay is on the power antenna assembly itself, I believe.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Max. parasytic draw should be 50 milliamps.


----------

